
Show HN: Freeze column and fixed header in Table or GridView for web - twlikol
http://gridviewscroll.aspcity.idv.tw/
======
twlikol
in 2012, I wrote an jQuery plung-in name is "GridViewScroll with jQuery".I've
always wanted to change the architecture to make it work better, but I have
not been able to find a good way.

The most difficult place is how to align the cell border in table, These days
I finally found the best way.

The new version is call "GridViewScroll". More importantly, I removed jQuery
dependency and developed it using TypeScript, as well as improved performance.

